# Tivo server to Ipad via Stream?



## oldradio99 (Nov 23, 2005)

I think I know the answer but wanted to ask the question directly.

I have a 4 tuner Premier and a Tivo Stream. I also own an Ipad.

I can successfully transfer shows from the Premier to my Ipad via the stream.

But I have a number of shows on my Tivo Server from years past. 

Must I transfer those twice - once from the server to the Premier and then to the Ipad via the stream or is there a way to get the Stream to see the recordings on the server?

Thanks.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

TiVo Desktop and/or pyTivo don't support MRS protocol which is necessary for direct transfer from TiVo->iPad via the Stream.


----------



## oldradio99 (Nov 23, 2005)

moyekj said:


> TiVo Desktop and/or pyTivo don't support MRS protocol which is necessary for direct transfer from TiVo->iPad via the Stream.


Well they should! 

Would be a great product enhancement for Tivo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Probably not going to happen. We may eventually see a desktop app that you can stream to, but it's unlikely we'll see one you can stream from. 

There are probably other programs out there that can do this. In fact I remember reading about one a while ago. I think it was called remote potato.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

oldradio99 said:


> I think I know the answer but wanted to ask the question directly.
> 
> I have a 4 tuner Premier and a Tivo Stream. I also own an Ipad.
> 
> ...


There are other ways to watch either transfer or stream programs (DLNA) from your home server to your mobile devices that work already even with Android.


----------



## oldradio99 (Nov 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Probably not going to happen. We may eventually see a desktop app that you can stream to, but it's unlikely we'll see one you can stream from.
> 
> There are probably other programs out there that can do this. In fact I remember reading about one a while ago. I think it was called remote potato.


Remote Potato is getting terrible reviews.


----------



## oldradio99 (Nov 23, 2005)

PCurry57 said:


> There are other ways to watch either transfer or stream programs (DLNA) from your home server to your mobile devices that work already even with Android.


What about Apple OS?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

oldradio99 said:


> Remote Potato is getting terrible reviews.


Never actually tried it. It just came up when I was researching a project. I was thinking about writing something akin to the TiVo Stream but for HTPCs with Media Center. However with the announcement that Media Center was being discontinued and the fact that remote potato already exists, and is free, I scrapped the idea.


----------

